# AfterEffects erkennt PNG-Transparenz nicht



## Lilu (16. November 2010)

Hi, tut mir leid dass ich mit so'ner Pippi-Frage ankomm, hab das einegntlich schon des Öfteren gemacht, ohne Probleme, aber jetzt stimmt irgendwas nimmer...

Und zwar gehts darum, dass ich im Photoshop ein Bild erstellt hab, eine gezeichnete Figur, die ich dann auf transparentem Hintergrund freigestellt hab. Diese möchte ich jetzt in After Effekts importieren und vor einem seperat erstellten Hintergrund setzen. Hab die Figur als PNG abgespeichert - das funktionierte normalerweise - aber immer wenn ich's jetzt in AE aufmache, ist da plötzlich ein weißer Hintergrund hinter der eigentlich freigestellten Figur. Bei den PNG-Optionen hab ich "none" angeklickt(wie sonst auch...) habs jetzt aber sogar auch schon mit "interlaced" probiert. Nix klappt. Immer dieser Hintergrund. Hab ich vergessen irgendwo ein Häkchen zu setzen oder muss ich bei den AE Voreinstellungen was ändern****?
Das Einzige was neu ist, ist die Version von AE(CS5).... gibts da was, was man beachten muss?

Bitte-Bitte Antworten!
Danke...


----------



## bokay (16. November 2010)

Wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht aber importiere doch einfach das PSD!


----------



## Lilu (16. November 2010)

Das habe ich tatsächlich gerade aus lauter Verzweiflung getan... und das ging. Tut mir leid, anscheinend bin ich total unfähig, aber ich dachte immer AE erkennt keine Transparenzen von PSD-Files? Wie ich darauf komme? ... Weil man mir immer eingebläut hat Bilder mit Transparenzen als PNG abzuspeichern. Warum macht man das denn dann, gibts da irgendwelche anderen Vorteile? Trotzdem ist mir rätselhaft warum das mit dem PNG nicht geklappt hat, ich weiß genau, dass ich es bisher so gemacht habe.... 
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## blutsvente (16. November 2010)

Hi Lilu,

ist die Komprimierung von PNG's nicht relativ stark? Und wenn du mal mehr als 8 Bit Farbtiefe bearbeiten willst wird das auch ein Problem. Kannst auch einfach TIFF's nehmen. Machen wir auch immer so und sind bis heute damit gut gefahren.

Aber letztendlich sollte bei AE (habe bis jetzt nur CS4) die Einstellung zur Interpretation des Alpha-Kanals der Knack-Punkt sein.

PNG funktioniert jedenfalls auch problemlos. Nur die Komprimierung... 

Grüße,
blutsvente


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. November 2010)

Was für eine Komprimierung meinst du, blutsvente?
Hört sich so an, als wäre die kleinere Dateigröße für dich was Negatives.


----------

